# How do you let your spouse know that your interested in sex?



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have read on here that many are interested in more sex and I was wondering how you asked your spouse for sex. There seems to be a dance around the issue of wanting it. Some wait for others to make the first move due to fear of rejection but if they dont know your wait for them to ask and they dont ask well your going unsatisfied.

Others are too fearful of rejection to even make the approach and if the other spouse is the LD they are probably thinking about everything but sex, = no sex.

I also wonder how many LD are willing to have sex if approached but the HD is so fearful of rejection they never approach and again = no sex.

One method we have used that works the best for us is to light the sex candle or the I am willing candle. I have to say its exciting to see that candle being lit buy the other spouse or coming to bed and seeing the candle already lit. 

Other times its a text message during the day at work. The problem with this is that by the time you get home and deal with all the rest that life has to offer sometimes it doesnt happen and then the spouse that got texted about sex is now going to bed feeling slighted. 

It seems like this sex and marriage thing can get so complicated when it was so simple before you got married.... At least for us.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

If you're bold (AKA, not getting rejected frequently) you could just drop your trousers and ask her if she can tell you which way the wind is blowing.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Or ask if she is interested in going 50/50 on a orgasm?


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

My wife and I are hard core movie watchers/amateur critics. 

She likes to be verbally seduced, but after decades of marriage there's only so many ways you can say the same thing. We usually slip into movie lines. 

It's kinda corny in the light of day, but less of a rejection if somebody is not in the mood, because it can easily be laughed off as humor. On the other hand, if they are in the mood, it becomes a mild form of role playing and I'm pretty good with voice impressions. (Or so she tells me...) 

She especially likes the 'Escaped convict and warden's wife' genre of scenario where the woman has lost a measure of control.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Happyquest said:


> I have read on here that many are interested in more sex and I was wondering how you asked your spouse for sex.


I don't ask my wife for sex. If I desire it, I expect it. If she rejects or just isn't in the mood, no big deal. If a pattern of this emerges then we have a discussion. But I don't "request permission" to something that is core to the marriage and my needs. 

This is a post from July of last year.



Amplexor said:


> Any one that knows my story will recall that my wife and I were in a very bad place a few years back, hit bottom, damn near divorced but journeyed to a very long but successful recovery. We are very strong as a couple today, committed and loving.
> 
> However our sexual drives are still a mismatch. We deal with the problem better than we used to but had made little progress. I understand my wife is in menopause which has lowered her previously high-drive. With menopause has come an increase in weight lowering her self esteem. And her job is very stressful leaving her exhausted at the end of the day. I am very empathetic to her feelings on all three but there are two people in the marriage.
> 
> A few months ago we had "that talk" again and again it took a familiar path. Stress, weight, drive... With empathy and respect I told her I understood all those reasons but that quite frankly she has done nothing to try and address them and that I didn't see this ever improving much over where it was today. I told we were going to try a different path this time. "For the next 60 days, I want you to submit yourself to me when I want sexual intimacy." My wife is extremely strong willed and independent of soul. Her icie blues flashed for a moment then she took her stare off of me, thought about it and responded, "That's not an unreasonable request." Initially she found it a bit awkward ("knowing she had to") but we settled into a very good pattern. My wife does enjoy sex when we get started so she was not being "dutiful" during it. Keep in mind, I am in my mid 50s so I'm not swinging wood five times a day any more. 2 or 3 times a week is more than sufficient for me. It put us in a good rhythm that has continued on passed the initial period. She has also begun to work out regularly and watching her diet more closely. When we went though our R one of the things we did was rebuild the foundation of the relationship and two areas we became much more successful at then we had been previously were communication and empathy. Both had a strong part in helping us improve this area of the marriage.


Now a year later this positive pattern has continued. She understands and respects my desires and is a willing partner. Rejection is rare and the sex is enthusiastic and good for us both. Prior to the downward spiral in the marriage we had the LD/HD issue. I "asked" for sex then pouted or withdrew when it was not granted. A horrible pattern developed in the marriage that IMO began to unravel it.


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnieAsh (Aug 22, 2012)

We are currently stuck in a twice a week on his weekend routine. So, I'm guaranteed sex on Monday and Tuesday, maybe Wednesday morning if I am lucky. I don't even have to do anything. Kinda boring. 

During the other days, however, I try to seduce him or offer him NSA favors. Not always a go if he has expended effort elsewhere.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

Happyquest said:


> I have read on here that many are interested in more sex and I was wondering how you asked your spouse for sex. There seems to be a dance around the issue of wanting it.



It's really not complicated. Usually, we start cuddling and kissing and then one thing leads to another.

If you have to dance around the issue, or find all sorts of alternate ways to tell your partner, then you're doing it wrong. It's supposed to be instinctual.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

At night, usually one of us reaches for the other one. There really is no all day build up. Same thing in the morning.

If the kids are at school, usually one of us will say, "Let's go upstairs".


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Theseus said:


> It's really not complicated. Usually, we start cuddling and kissing and then one thing leads to another.
> 
> If you have to dance around the issue, or find all sorts of alternate ways to tell your partner, then you're doing it wrong. It's supposed to be instinctual.


If are trying to find all sorts of alternative ways to tell your partner then it's probably because cuddling and kissing isn't getting it done.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

My husband knows I am interested in sex 100% of the time, so there's no question about it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

The only thing that complicates this is one of the partners not wanting the sex.

I don't ask my wife for sex, she doesn't ask me for sex, it just kind of happens when we want it to.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Well, my husband thinks I signal him by my choice of nightwear, but really, I just wear whatever is there, with no intentions in mind. 

We could be a little more creative, rather than one of us saying to the other, 'Want a bit?'. 

I guess I will have to work on my seduction techniques.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> I have read on here that many are interested in more sex and I was wondering how you asked your spouse for sex. There seems to be a dance around the issue of wanting it. Some wait for others to make the first move due to fear of rejection but if they dont know your wait for them to ask and they dont ask well your going unsatisfied.
> 
> Others are too fearful of rejection to even make the approach and if the other spouse is the LD they are probably thinking about everything but sex, = no sex.
> 
> ...


For me, my wife knew I was always ready...I could have sex at the drop of a hat any time any where...

When her drive dropped off (read "when she grew resentful") sex became a matter of proximity, or catch me if you can.....

Every day, she would set the "no sex" stage with exagerated, almost theatrical expressions of illness, exhaustion, lack of sleep, or fatigue as valid reasons why sex would be unreasonable at that particular time....This could go on for weeks on end....

I'll bet there are lots off men out there who can identify with that.....

The straw that broke the camels back was when she told me 

"We can't have sex because I have a gyno appointment and I don't want to be all swollen"......The appointment was 6 days away......

This row eventually ended with me suggesting divorce.....After sober reflection on both sides, we decided to work on the marriage....It helped a great deal, but there was a joker in the deck.......

During this time frame she was diagnosed with ideopathic peripheral neuropathy......It seems that the nerve damage or the meds for it make it impossible for her to orgasm......

So the thing she was running from on a daily basis is now an unattainable goal....She craves an orgasm, but they are now impossible for her....A truly cruel irony.....

I am left mourning my lost lover, while she contemplates a truly sexless future....

the woodchuck


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> My husband knows I am interested in sex 100% of the time, so there's no question about it.


Good lord your husband is a lucky man


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Well, my husband thinks I signal him by my choice of nightwear, but really, I just wear whatever is there, with no intentions in mind.
> 
> *We could be a little more creative, rather than one of us saying to the other, 'Want a bit?'. *
> 
> I guess I will have to work on my seduction techniques.


This is all I say now because putting anymore effort into it isn't worth it. My rejection rate is to high to warrant trying to put a great deal of effort into the seduction, it just stings more the more effort you put into it. So now all I do is say "Wanna go play?"

I'm sure she'd like it if I tried harder, but when you get told no about half the time, it hurts to much to put in all that effort only to get a 'no' so she can watch a re-run of 'Love it or List it' or play solitaire. Her loss I guess, because now I find myself desiring sex a lot less and I know that's starting to create some distance between us.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

No, I'm the lucky one, Just! Seriously. I really am.

He would say he is lucky, but not for that reason. He would say he is lucky because of how much I LOVE HIM....I'm over the moon for him and he knows it.

It has been his experience in life that sex is the easy part of relationships. SUSTAINED LOVE is the hard part.

We have it easy on both love and sex. That's why we are lucky.


----------



## JustSomeGuyWho (Dec 16, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> No, I'm the lucky one, Just! Seriously. I really am.
> 
> He would say he is lucky, but not for that reason. He would say he is lucky because of how much I LOVE HIM....I'm over the moon for him and he knows it.
> 
> ...




Well then you are both lucky to have found someone who loves you that much.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Indeed!

If I had a little bottle of pixie dust that could spread the mutual love, adoration, and great sex to anyone else who wants it too, I would do it!


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I love the candle idea. I'm going to get 3. 

Blue: something's up so the answer is no. This will likely be lit once or twice a month.

Yellow: YES! This will be lit all the time, except when blue is lit.

Red: You Better be ready! This will be lit more often than not.

Maybe I should just stick with the red, I can see the pressure building behind his eyes now!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Bellavista said:


> Well, my husband thinks I signal him by my choice of nightwear, but really, I just wear whatever is there, with no intentions in mind.


You should take another look at your nightwear.

I know I'm getting oral when my wife puts her hair in a ponytail after her nightly shower.
She never puts it up when she sleeps.

If she comes out of the bathroom tying a poho in her hair I know I'm getting it..like clockwork, every time.
Even after I told her about this "tell" she still does it unconsciously.

It's weird what you pick up on living with someone.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2013)

JustSomeGuyWho said:


> If are trying to find all sorts of alternative ways to tell your partner then it's probably because cuddling and kissing isn't getting it done.



My point is, it should be easy and simple. Cuddling and kissing have worked for me for over 30 years - since I was 15 years old. 

If you have to use elaborate rituals, then something fundamental is broken and that has to be addressed first.


----------



## Mark Ford (Apr 7, 2013)

The lighting a candle idea was very nice and Kingsfan, the wind blowing comment was very hilarious.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

Mark Ford said:


> The lighting a candle idea was very nice and Kingsfan, the wind blowing comment was very hilarious.


You could combine the two and ask her to blow your candle


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If my wife looks over and notices I'm still breathing, she knows I'm interested in sex.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Mark Ford said:


> The lighting a candle idea was very nice and Kingsfan, the wind blowing comment was very hilarious.


Careful with the candle. My wife and I used to have a low-light lamp that I would turn on to "set the mood" in our bedroom for playtime. During darker days in marriage, she would see turning on the lamp as presumptive and unwelcomed. She would come to resent it. 

Thankfully, things are much better now. But the candle idea is no substitute for good ol' fashioned communication.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I just tell my wife "I'm going to bed Mrs. M*****." In about 10-15 mins she's there getting undressed. I try seduction but she's quite LD and that does not work.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

My wife and I have very long days where we both start at 700am for her and 530am for me thus by the time we get home we're both often exhausted ...... with two little boys to feed and bathe still mind you.

If she or I were in the mood during the day we would keep it simple with a text message to one another. I'd often would send her a " loving ? " text and she would do the same !

If she's really in the mood and wont take no for an answer that's when Id get a picture of her ........... along with " loving ? "


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

I almost never have to ask for it because she knows I'm HD and when I have that craving. Besides, she's gone most of the week because of her crappy job, so I'm always in need when she returns for the weekend.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

I have no words of wisdom here. If I want sex we have sex. If she wants sex we have sex. If one of us is either sick or too tired we say so long before bedtime. We have respect for one another. I think that's the key factor.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

My wife and I like to play around and use humor. One of the things that I like to do is to put on my best fake French accent and proclaim to my wife that "I want to take you to the Casbah". For those of you old enough to remember the cartoon character Pepe' Le Pew, this is where it comes from. For reference, check out the link below around the 1:40 mark.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlQUktX9QAs


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> I just tell my wife "I'm going to bed Mrs. M*****." In about 10-15 mins she's there getting undressed. I try seduction but she's quite LD and that does not work.


Right. I had no problemo seducing... With an LD it makes you look like a fool.

Was she an LD when you got her?


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Right. I had no problemo seducing... With an LD it makes you look like a fool.
> 
> Was she an LD when you got her?


Hard to tell. She seemed HD but I've found over the years I'm easily fooled by a woman's ability to perform through sex. I did not know her very long before we got married. I don't feel foolish when I try to seduce her and she rejects me. I'm a better man and now that i have my confidence back she cannot hurt me again.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

MrBrains said:


> Hard to tell. She seemed HD but I've found over the years I'm easily fooled by a woman's ability to perform through sex. I did not know her very long before we got married. I don't feel foolish when I try to seduce her and she rejects me. I'm a better man and now that i have my confidence back she cannot hurt me again.


LadyOfTheLake explained the female "power view" of sex. There are some women who live within the "power view" and they are having sex to get something they want. So they may have sex to get close to a man that can raise their status, to hold a man who has a resource they will like or to prove their standing. These are just examples.

But having sex with a dependable husband who has for the most part gotten out of the social games and lost hist standing there, she's not going to see any need at all to have sex with him. She may consider it on the way to divorce, but if she can still get half the assets, potential alimony, a "power view" female wouldn't see any reason at all to have sex with her husband.


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

I have plenty of social status. I look 10 years younger than I am. I get lots of sex and my wife has sex with me because she loves me. But she's still LD.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

We just touch each other on the shoulder and share that knowing look. I am always looking forward to re-connecting when he has been gone for a week, and I let him know that if he is too tired, I will wait until the following day. To date he has never turned me down due to fatigue. Must be that Italian blood in him.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

Zatol Ugot? said:


> For those of you old enough to remember the cartoon character Pepe' Le Pew.....


LOL - My wife loves Pepé Le Pew

_This little love bundle. Now she is seeking for us a trysting place. Touching, is it not? Come, my little peanut of brittle. I will help you. I am ze locksmith of love, no?​_


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

If either my wife or I want more sex, we do this revolutionary thing called...talking. I know, stunning, right. One, or both of us, will say "We're not having enough sex. Lets change that".

And then we have more sex.

That's just overall, if one of us feels like we're not going at it enough in general. For any given encounter? We let each other know physically. We both have a "sex look" that we're experts at reading. Otherwise we engage with touch, a grab, a grope. We don't really do a lot of verbalizing, but when we do it's a simple "Lets have sex" or "Let's ****". Sometimes I'll know by what my wife chooses to wear to bed. Sometimes I'll know she's horny when she begins to fondle herself. There are lots of signals.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> Sex for us is anywhere from 7 to 12 or so times per week so it is always there, is still important though to have some mystery about it.


Are those separate sessions, or you're including multiple romps in any given session?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's see, when I want sex, I club him over the head and drag him to the bed by his hair... works every time ... :rofl:



.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: How do you let your spouse know that your interested in sex?*



EleGirl said:


> Let's see, when I want sex, I club him over the head and drag him to the bed by his hair... works every time ... :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> .


Wouldn't work with me. I shave my head.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

And as for the clubbing. Last time my wife said she wanted to go clubbing I brought home a baby seal. Boy did I have egg all over my face that night.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Holland said:


> Separate sessions. We often have a quickie in the morning and then a slowie in the evening, we can have a go early in the evening then again later when we go to bed. Weekends maybe 3 x on one of the days.
> But in the interests of giving way too much info, this count can include just a BJ or oral session without PIV especially when I have my period.


We count any, and everything, we do sexually that leads to orgasm for us both as "sex". So I understand. 

Thanks for giving details. I think that's a worthy amount, and we've not been in the 7-12 range in quite awhile. We don't naturally need that much, but you've inspired me to have a new goal for the coming weeks!


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

Happyquest said:


> I have read on here that many are interested in more sex and I was wondering how you asked your spouse for sex. There seems to be a dance around the issue of wanting it. Some wait for others to make the first move due to fear of rejection but if they dont know your wait for them to ask and they dont ask well your going unsatisfied.
> 
> Others are too fearful of rejection to even make the approach and if the other spouse is the LD they are probably thinking about everything but sex, = no sex.
> 
> ...


I have initiated and even hinted for sex but usually get excuses and shut down. On rare occasion, we have sex.

I don't initiate anymore due to my wife's LD and rejection. She is feeling the price for that.

If there was a true way to know who is HD and not LD pretending to be HD, many marriages would be solid and saved.

I think the candle idea is great, but the LD spouse would just put it out.....

Its odd that when my wifee is in the mood, she forces me to the bedroom or forces me to cuddle on the couch. But when I'm in the mood for either, nope.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

bfree said:


> Wouldn't work with me. I shave my head.


You do have ears right? That works. :rofl:


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I have to kinda pre-plan sex as I have to inject with trimix. I am 54 and still have not found a good way to ask. Point blank asking does not always do it. I can only use trimix every other day too, took a lot of spontaneity out of things. I will have to read all these answers to see if theres anything I haven't tried.


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

*Re: Re: How do you let your spouse know that your interested in sex?*



EleGirl said:


> You do have ears right? That works. :rofl:


My ears are too small to get a good grip. And you know what they say about ears right? The smaller the ears the bigger the......


----------



## bfree (Sep 30, 2012)

Hands......get your mind out of the gutter!


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I slide my foot across the bed and touch her foot or leg. She lets me know she is interested by not moving her foot or leg.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Perhaps being at the point where you are even "asking" for sex is an issue.

I have doubts that most sexually vibrant, healthy marriages involve somebody asking for sex. It doesn't shock me to see people saying their often turned down after asking. You were likely to be rejected in a marriage where asking is the norm anyway.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I climb on top if her, pin her arms above her head on the bed, smile real big and say..."Hi!"

Seriously.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Perhaps being at the point where you are even "asking" for sex is an issue.
> 
> I have doubts that most sexually vibrant, healthy marriages involve somebody asking for sex. It doesn't shock me to see people saying their often turned down after asking. You were likely to be rejected in a marriage where asking is the norm anyway.


The only reason I ask is becuase being spontaneous and 'making a move' starts to get rejected far to often.

Would I have a better success rate if I tried to make a move? Likely, but not nearly improved enough to offset the level of embarrassment I feel when my efforts are rejected.

I might get slightly less sex by simply saying "Wanna go play?" but I feel far less embarrassment that way than by trying something physical or romantic and putting a great deal of effort into it only to get a 'not tonight.'

I doubt many couples go straight to asking, but rather get there as a result of rampant rejection rates.


----------



## Laila8 (Apr 24, 2013)

We start hugging/kissing/groping or some variation of those.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I would say that lately our sex has been getting better as we are both way more aware of each others needs. We are more open to filling each others needs and disires. It more important to enjoy the journey than it is to arrive.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I tell her if she wants sex to pull on my penis 1 time. If she doesnt want sex to pull on it like 300 times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

Thound said:


> I tell her if she wants sex to pull on my penis 1 time. If she doesnt want sex to pull on it like 300 times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl:


----------



## BostonBruins32 (Nov 2, 2013)

i slowly carress her arm or kiss her neck. then after she says "stop", i roll over and snap my carrot. Either way, she knows I am, or was, interested in sex.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Thound said:


> I tell her if she wants sex to pull on my penis 1 time. If she doesnt want sex to pull on it like 300 times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


For the record, this does not work. Tried it this morning and just got a confused "what"???


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

Personally, I hate being asked for sex, I prefer to be TOLD that we will be having sex!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

WorkingOnMe said:


> For the record, this does not work. Tried it this morning and just got a confused "what"???


Oh, I never claimed it worked. Just sayin.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I just texted my wife and told her I needed some nookie today.
She texted back "ditto". 

Other times I will just physically seduce her.

Occasionally , I will tell stupid dirty jokes and make silly sexual remarks about everything until she can't take it anymore and takes care of me.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

Happyquest said:


> One method we have used that works the best for us is to light the sex candle or the I am willing candle. I have to say its exciting to see that candle being lit buy the other spouse or coming to bed and seeing the candle already lit.



I love this!


----------



## MysticSoul (Mar 3, 2014)

How do I tell my husband that I want to play in his funhouse? 

I will either straddle him wherever he is sitting, push him back on to the bed and get all aggressive, or take his hand and lead him to the bedroom where I will then push him back onto the bed and climb on top. 

How does he tell me it's fun time? It varies so sometimes I don't get the hint. We've discovered if he starts removing my clothing or touching my trigger spots I tend to pay more attention.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Ashalicious said:


> I love this!


That does sound fun. Might have to try it.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Amp,
This post is a genuine testament to your recovery from the brink. You created the respect AND love needed for your wife to make a conscious choice to balance your needs and her needs. 

One theme I often see on this board has to do with the debate over sex being a need versus a want. The folks who take a contrary position argue that it's clearly not a need because:
- In between partners we are sexless 
- Priests are sexless 
- Etc.

Reminds me of that movie - Lost in Translation. 

You cannot have a healthy marriage when the LD partner wants and expects to be loved in all the myriad ways unique to them, while choosing not to make a good faith effort to address this unique marital commitment to their HD spouse. 

Loving someone well - takes a special blend of time, treasure, talent and restraint. 

Part of the reason your wife agreed to your request is that she trusted you know to abuse your privileges in terms of either frequency or context. You know her well enough to be able to tell when it would be a genuine imposition to initiate. And she is sincere enough to tell you on the rare occasion that she's feeling worse than she has let on. 

I feel really sorry for the folks that have allowed their request / response pattern to devolve into one where rejection is the norm and the LD spouse never gives a clear signal of being open to sex. 

You remind me of Adam - on Parenthood. 



Amplexor said:


> I don't ask my wife for sex. If I desire it, I expect it. If she rejects or just isn't in the mood, no big deal. If a pattern of this emerges then we have a discussion. But I don't "request permission" to something that is core to the marriage and my needs.
> 
> This is a post from July of last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

This morning I felt him up and giggled. That seemed to work.


----------



## Accipiter777 (Jul 22, 2011)

Staring at my crotch for starters.... 

subtly speaking though... she gets "antsy".


----------



## doobie (Apr 15, 2014)

I've given up asking - just hoping I get to the stage where I give up wanting.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

My wife lets me know by wearing her "special"panties, asking me to give her a foot massage, or coming to bed nude. I let her know by teasing her throughout the day, kissing the back of her neck, running my hands thru her hair, occasionally pushing her up against the wall followed by lots of french kissing....and phone calls describing what I really want to do to her when I get home. 

Sometimes...I will come out of the shower with a towel around my waist, and walk up to her. She usually rips the towel off and it is on! 

Spooning also works....


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

Watching TV when no kids are around and pulling her across your lap and pulling her panties down and giving her a spanking has always worked well too. I usually tell her about some little thing she has done that prevoked me or something she has not done. A spanking seems to always lead to some crazy fun. 

2 cents


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

Well....for a male; show her your proud erection and plead on bended knee for atleast 30 minutes (while promising to mow the yard, empty the dishwasher, do the laundry and massaging her neck)

For a female; just wink and smile


----------



## TheCuriousWife (Jan 28, 2013)

askari said:


> Well....for a male; show her your proud erection and plead on bended knee for atleast 30 minutes (while promising to mow the yard, empty the dishwasher, do the laundry and massaging her neck)
> 
> For a female; just wink and smile


Ha. 

If only.


----------



## Tango (Sep 30, 2012)

I ask him if he's still awake.


----------

